# Oblivion Haunted House 2011



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

here is a place where all of 2011 Videos will reside. Plese feel free to follow us on You tube as we are getting ready to kickof the 2012 season with a haunted house web series one a week every Sunday from spring to fall! Haunted House S#@T every Sunday! come check it out!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice video, good song choice.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Great video! Reminds me of the series I used to do, "Creating The Black Woods", a few years ago. Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is our Trailer


----------



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

here is another fun one


----------

